# Goat De-worming



## RachelM (Feb 28, 2013)

What can you use to de-worm goats? I haven't seen any stores around that carry anything specifically for goats. Can you use horse wormers like Panomec/Exodus/etc? And how much?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 1, 2013)

First of all, you should get a fecal to determine if they have worms, and if so what type. 
That would indicated the type of wormer to use.

But, as to your original question, horse wormers are not effective for goats.  Their stomachs are very different.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 2, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> First of all, you should get a fecal to determine if they have worms, and if so what type.
> That would indicated the type of wormer to use.
> 
> But, as to your original question, horse wormers are not effective for goats.  Their stomachs are very different.


I agree you should do a fecal to see if your goats need to be dewormed and if so what you should use and that a horse has a single stomach and goats have a four chamber rumen. I disagree about using horse dewormers. The type of stomach an animal has does not have anything to do with whether a chemical will work.




			
				RachelM said:
			
		

> What can you use to de-worm goats? I haven't seen any stores around that carry anything specifically for goats. Can you use horse wormers like Panomec/Exodus/etc? And how much?


There are only a couple of dewormers approved for use on goats. Unfortunately they are no longer affective. If you only own a couple of goats you can use a few different horse dewormers. Quest, Quest+, EquiMax, etc.
Quest would be the most effective and can be used at 2X label(plunger)  dose.

Donna


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 2, 2013)

Renegade said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to simplify by saying there stomachs are different.  4 chamber (complex) stomach vs single (simple) stomach, the absorbtion of the meds is lower for 4 chamber. So, you are correct when you say that the type of stomach does not determine if a chemical will work.  It does determine how it is absorbed.

 You say use 2x plunger dose?  Maybe that's enough.  Maybe it isn't.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 2, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> I was trying to simplify by saying there stomachs are different.  4 chamber (complex) stomach vs single (simple) stomach, the absorbtion of the meds is lower for 4 chamber. So, you are correct when you say that the type of stomach does not determine if a chemical will work.  It does determine how it is absorbed.
> 
> You say use 2x plunger dose?  Maybe that's enough.  Maybe it isn't.


I have used this dose of Quest(moxidectin) on a few goats when I have been out of Cydectin(moxidectin) and it has worked. I also know plenty of other people that have also used it with the same result. So yes I *do know it works*. These results have been proven through fecal testing. I don't make recommendations to do or not do something without having experience with it myself.

Donna


----------



## elevan (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-parasite-mgmt

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-goat-med-chest


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 2, 2013)

Renegade said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to be disagreeable with you, and I'm glad to hear it works for you.  I will default back to my original post and suggest the OP have a fecal done to determine if they have worms and what type.  I would then suggest they consult a vet with experience with ruminants before I would recommend using a horse wormer off label.


----------

